# Vaping Know-How



## Hooked (10/10/17)

http://www.heavengifts.com/guide/

RBA, RDA, RTA ... WTF??

The link above is a truly brilliant website, with what-is-it and how-to articles for people like me who are at the beginning of their vaping journey. Don't believe the category of "Experienced Vaper" under my name. When I first started vaping about a month ago, I realised that I didn't know anything, but I reckoned there couldn't be all that much to know. I don't know anyone who vapes, so I was none the wiser. Until I joined ecigssa and found that I didn't know what people were talking about!!  

http://www.heavengifts.com/guide/ has articles that are easy to understand, on topics such as:

- Very useful vaping tips new users need to know
- The most common mistakes a new vaper makes
- Mechanical Mods and Regulated Mods
- Difference between RBA, RDA, RTA
- What is an RDA?
- What you need to know before starting to use an RTA

@Heaven Gifts thank you! Xie-xie!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------

